# Some cats



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2016)

Ran a trotline last night and pulled a decent haul. I believe I'll be having a fish fry this week. I've got a bunch of reef fish in the freezer but I love me some fried kitties.


----------



## fl.graderman (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice haul. St. Johns?

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## sunshine (Mar 6, 2016)

A lake over near Auburndale. I'm in Lakeland, haven't fished the St. Johns yet.


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 7, 2016)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## shamoo (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey SS, way to get after those cats =D>


----------

